# Power Mac G4 ne s'allume plus



## jemdem (18 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

quand j'enfonce le bouton d'alimentation de mon G4, le témoin s'allume une seconde et s'éteint aussitôt, sans le moindre bruit. 

J'ai essayé de resetté le PMU (en poussant le petit bouton sur la CM), mais rien n'a changé...

Je ne sais pas quoi faire d'autre pour l'arranger, quelqu'un peut m'aider?


Merci d'avance,

JD


----------



## iMacounet (18 Mars 2011)

Salut, c'est quel modèle ?

Ça doit être un coup de l'alimentation ...


----------



## Invité (18 Mars 2011)

J'ai eu la même sur un QS733, alim morte


----------



## jemdem (22 Mars 2011)

M8493

je dois racheter une alim alors?


----------



## iMacounet (22 Mars 2011)

Pas sûr que tu en trouve une !


----------



## jemdem (22 Mars 2011)

et quoi poubelle alors??


----------



## iMacounet (22 Mars 2011)

Ben non ... Mais tu peux modifier une alim de pc pour, en cherchant sur internet.


----------



## Invité (22 Mars 2011)

Si c'est pas un MDD où là c'est pas facile, ça se bricole une alim de G4


----------



## jemdem (22 Mars 2011)

Ouais poubelle quoi...

Aaargh mais qu'est ce que je hais Apple ! Pas foutu de faire des ordinateurs fiables et réparables comme tout le monde !

Enfin... merci à tous pour votre aide.


----------



## Invité (23 Mars 2011)

Pas poubelle !
Ca se vend en dernier recours !


----------



## iMacounet (23 Mars 2011)

jemdem a dit:


> Ouais poubelle quoi...
> 
> Aaargh mais qu'est ce que je hais Apple ! Pas foutu de faire des ordinateurs fiables et réparables comme tout le monde !
> 
> Enfin... merci à tous pour votre aide.


Pas poubelle, ou donne le moi !


----------



## jemdem (23 Mars 2011)

ca va, je vais demander un coup autour de moi si qulequ'un peut faire ca pour pas trop cher, sinon cado


----------



## iMacounet (23 Mars 2011)

jemdem a dit:


> ca va, je vais demander un coup autour de moi si qulequ'un peut faire ca pour pas trop cher, sinon cado


ok 

il faut modifier une alim atx de pc, faut regarder le voltage de celle d'origine, et bien respecter ça (env 350w) et puis avec le fichier là > http://www.google.fr/search?q=http:...&rls=org.mozilla:fr:official&client=firefox-a

il ya beaucoup de soudures


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mars 2011)

Ça marche très bien mais attention plus aucune possibilité ensuite de brancher un écran ADC dessus.


----------



## jemdem (24 Mars 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> ok
> 
> il faut modifier une alim atx de pc, faut regarder le voltage de celle d'origine, et bien respecter ça (env 350w) et puis avec le fichier là > http://www.google.fr/search?q=http:...&rls=org.mozilla:fr:official&client=firefox-a
> 
> il ya beaucoup de soudures



ouais c'est la soudure qui me tente pas plus que ca..
puis tu dis qu'il faut bien respecter le voltage et me donne ensuite le wattage, ca s'annonce limpide ^^


----------



## iMacounet (24 Mars 2011)

Petite confusion, enfin quoi qu'il en soit beaucoup de soudures a respecter a la lettre et si tu as un écran Apple avec la connexion adc ven tu pourra plus t'en servir ...


----------



## didgar (24 Mars 2011)

Salut !



jemdem a dit:


> Ouais poubelle quoi...
> 
> Aaargh mais qu'est ce que je hais Apple ! Pas foutu de faire des ordinateurs fiables et réparables comme tout le monde !



Elle est où ta poubelle ??

Dans le meilleur des cas ton G4, si c'est un MDD, a 7 ans ... changer une alim au bout de 7 ans ce n'est pas ... comment dire ... voilà quoi ... Si c'est une version antérieure aux MDD il est encore plus vieux donc ...

Modifier une ATX est un jeu d'enfant mais c'est chiant et long ( c'est pour ça que je ne le fais plus gratuitement ... ). Si tu le fais, tu perdras l'alimentation des écrans ADC mais si tu as un VGA pas de pb. Tu perdras également l'alimentation des ports FW, si tes périphs FW sont alimentés par leur propre transfo, pas de pb.

Si ton G4 est un MDD l'implantation d'une alim ATX est beaucoup plus "sportive", je parle en connaissance, mais c'est faisable. Si ton G4 est d'une génération antérieure, c'est une formalité, chiante, mais une formalité ... pour qui est patient et sait souder.

N'oublie pas de me dire où est ta poubelle 

A+

Didier


----------



## iMacounet (24 Mars 2011)

Salut didier, je suis déja sur le coup 

C'est un G4 QuickSilver qu'il a.


----------



## didgar (24 Mars 2011)

Re !



iMacounet a dit:


> Salut didier, je suis déja sur le coup



A mais ça ne me gêne pas une seule seconde ! Après c'est la proximité de "la poubelle" qui commande  et si elle est en RP ...

Voilà quoi ...

A+

Didier


----------



## iMacounet (24 Mars 2011)

didgar a dit:


> Re !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En effet.


----------



## elamapi (24 Mars 2011)

Sinon, pour pas cher, tu rachete un vieux G4 sur Ebay dont l'alim fonctionne, ca te coutera une cinquantaine d'euro.


----------



## jemdem (24 Mars 2011)

je vais voir si je peux réparer ca pour pas cher et sinon... ma poubelle est a Bruxelles. A vos marques...! ^^


----------



## iMacounet (24 Mars 2011)

jemdem a dit:


> je vais voir si je peux réparer ca pour pas cher et sinon... ma poubelle est a Bruxelles. A vos marques...! ^^


Ah, ben euh ... j'irais pas jusqu'a Bruxelles ! Il ya bien un service Postal en Belgique


----------



## youpitralalere (1 Avril 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Salut, c'est quel modèle ?
> 
> Ça doit être un coup de l'alimentation ...



débranche tout  tes ports et essaye de l'allumer sans rien de connecté si le ventilo tourne ton alim est bonne!
c'est un faut contact peut-être...mac c'est du solide.


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Avril 2011)

Bricoler une alim de PC ATX pour l'utiliser sur mac c'est super facile, la soudure ça se fait sans problème, faut juste respecter le capable, la puissance n'est pas vraiment importante içi, un QS même avec une bonne CG consomme 200W max, mais ne pas acheter d'alim no-name (comme par exemple Advence, Heden) à 15 même si elle garantissent 480W, c'est totalement préférer une alim antec basic 350 pour 30.

Pour le câblage il y a plein de tuto sur le net -> Google est ton ami

Et on ne jette pas un Mac, JAMAIS !


----------



## Riot (6 Avril 2011)

Si ça intéresse quelqu'un j'ai une alim de g4 agp à vendre ...
voir ici sur ebay : http://cgi.ebay.fr/PowerMac-G4-Bloc...ApplePeriph&hash=item33669aebdb#ht_500wt_1078


----------



## iMacounet (7 Avril 2011)

Riot a dit:


> Si ça intéresse quelqu'un j'ai une alim de g4 agp à vendre ...
> voir ici sur ebay : http://cgi.ebay.fr/PowerMac-G4-Bloc...ApplePeriph&hash=item33669aebdb#ht_500wt_1078


Je voulais acheter cette alim pour mon PowerMac G3 B/B mais quand j'ai vu "36,00" j'ai passé mon chemin.


----------



## Riot (7 Avril 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Je voulais acheter cette alim pour mon PowerMac G3 B/B mais quand j'ai vu "36,00&#8364;" j'ai passé mon chemin.


En même temps c'est la moins cher d'ebay ... les autres alims dans le même état pour g4 sont entre 50 et 90&#8364; SANS ENCHÈRES ...
Bref ne dérivons pas sur de la pub ...


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Avril 2011)

Riot -> Merci pour l'arnaque, de plus j'imagine que c'est une alim adaptable no-name, elle ne rentre pas sur un MDD.


----------



## Riot (7 Avril 2011)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Riot -> Merci pour l'arnaque, de plus j'imagine que c'est une alim adaptable no-name, elle ne rentre pas sur un MDD.



Il me semble évident qu'elle ne rentre pas dans un MDD ( du moins pas à ma connaissance ), elle vient d'un AGP et est d'origine.
Et je en vois pas sur quoi tu te fondes pour qualifier ma vente d'arnaque ... Bref, merci de ton intervention ma foi fort utile.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h39 ----------




-oldmac- a dit:


> Et on ne jette pas un Mac, JAMAIS !


 Jolie maxime que j'approuve !


----------



## iMacounet (7 Avril 2011)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Riot -> Merci pour l'arnaque, de plus j'imagine que c'est une alim adaptable no-name, elle ne rentre pas sur un MDD.


On parle d'un QuickSilver. :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h55 ----------




Riot a dit:


> En même temps c'est la moins cher d'ebay ... les autres alims dans le même état pour g4 sont entre 50 et 90 SANS ENCHÈRES ...
> Bref ne dérivons pas sur de la pub ...


C'est cher tout de même.

J'ai payé mon G3 B/B 7x moins cher que l'alimentation ...


----------



## Riot (8 Avril 2011)

T'as fait une super affaire ... !


----------



## -oldmac- (13 Avril 2011)

@ -> RIOT : Désolée pour avoir traiter ta vente de "arnaque" ce n'est peut être pas le mot, mais il s'avère que ça reste cher quand même, et de plus j'ai toujours peur avec les alim no-name


----------

